# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  ضيف كرسي منبر مريخـــ ( حفيدة سيدة فرح ) ـــاب أون لاين

## امام اباتي

*


فكـــــــــــــــره كرسي الاعترف كما يعرفها الكثير من الاعضاء معروفه فى اغلب المنتديات
تعتمد على اختيار عضو من الاعضاء المتميزين بالمنتدى وذلك للتعارف وللترابط بيننا
ويتم طرح عليه اسئله من الاعضاء وذلك لمدة اسبوع 
سواء كانت اسئله شخصية ثقافيه فكاهيه ..فنيه 
ولكن المطلوب احترام خصوصية العضو 
بإختيار الاسئله الجيده 
ويحق للعضو الامتناع عن الاسئله التي لايرغب فيها 
.......



نتمني أن تقضي ضيفتنا وقت ممتع بيننا


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
.. نبـــدآ بـالآسئلـــة المعتادة الآن .. 

1-اسمك المستعار ؟

2-سبب اختيارك لهذاالاسم ؟

3-الهوايات ؟

4-افضل شهـر بالسنه والسبب ؟ 

5-حلمك في الحياة؟

6-أجمل سنوات مرت عليك؟

7-البرامج المفضلة؟

8-شخصيتك ( عصبي ، رومانسي ، ....... )؟

9-اجمل بلد زرتها ؟

10-ماهو لونك المفضل ؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قبلت عليها خلاص ؟؟

الله يعينها عليكم بس

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*1-عضو عجبتك صورته الشخصيه وتوقيعه ؟

2-عضو نشيط... ؟

3-عضو مفقود... ؟

4-عضو واثق من نفسه  ...  ؟

5-عضو تحبين ان تقرأي له  ...  ؟

6-عضو تتمنى تلقتي به  ...  ؟

7-عضو مثقف  ...  ؟

8-عضو نفسك تغيري اسمه  ...  ؟

9-عضو نفسك تديهو بونية هههه  ...  ؟

10-عضو نفسك تقولي له ( برافو عليك )  ...  ؟

11- عضو تحبي تهديه بيت شعر ما هو بيت الشعر ؟

بمشي وبجيك ..........!!

*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*تحية طيبة السادة اعضاء اون لاين الكرام 

اتمنى من الله ان اكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم 

وشكرا كبيرا الاخ العزيز امام

السؤال الاول شنو ؟؟
اخترت حفيدة سيده فرح لاعتزازى بالسيدة التى اطلقت علينا اسم الكوكب البعيد جدا والجميل جدا كوكب المريخ الفخيم فاصبحنا فى الثريا منذ ذلك الزمن الجميل 

هوايتى الاطلاع على كل ماهو جديد ومفيد 

افضل شهر فى السنة الهجرية رمضان طبعا 

والسنة الميلادية ديسمبر وهويحمل مناسبة خاصة بالنسبة لى 

حلمى فى الحياة ان انال رضا من هم بجانبى 

اجمل السنوات لم تأتى بعد 

لاافضل برنامج معين 

شخصيتى معتدلة احيانا

افضل السودان عن بقية دول العالم

اللون المفضل الاحمر الوهاااااااج

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*1- كيف تقيمين فرقة المريخ الحالية ؟؟
2- هل تري في جمال الوالي الرئيس المناسب للمريخ رغم الانتقادات التي توجه له ؟؟
3- توتر،، ماذا يعني لك هذا الاسم ؟؟
4- كاتب مريخ يشد انتباهك بكتاباته ؟
5- هل يمكن أن تترشحي في يوم لمجلس المريخ كما فعلت من قبل د. سامرين ؟
6- اذا كنت مدير لمنبر مريخاب أون لاين ماذا تفعلين ليكون المنبر جازب ؟
7- صفي لنا حالك وانت تتابعين مباراة للمريخ زات اتجاه واحد ..
8- اذا رحل جمال الوالي من رئاسة المريخ من ترشحي لخلافته ؟؟
9- شخصية مريخية تجد القبول عند الجميع وغير موجودة ضمن المجلس الحالي ..
10- رسالة لإدارة المنبر لحظر .....؟؟

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اسمك الحقيقي منوووو
متزوجة ولا لأ 
دي ضربة البداية 

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					




فكـــــــــــــــره كرسي الاعترف كما يعرفها الكثير من الاعضاء معروفه فى اغلب المنتديات
تعتمد على اختيار عضو من الاعضاء المتميزين بالمنتدى وذلك للتعارف وللترابط بيننا
ويتم طرح عليه اسئله من الاعضاء وذلك لمدة اسبوع 
سواء كانت اسئله شخصية ثقافيه فكاهيه ..فنيه 
ولكن المطلوب احترام خصوصية العضو 
بإختيار الاسئله الجيده 
ويحق للعضو الامتناع عن الاسئله التي لايرغب فيها 
.......



نتمني أن تقضي ضيفتنا وقت ممتع بيننا





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا ختوني فيهو وكمان اخوي بحاري والاتنين ما متميزين ولا شئ 

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*- من هى حفيدة سيدة فرح ما ست الأسم لكن المستعار 
- ماذا يعنى لك عالم المريخ؟
- هل تشعرين بالضيق وعدم الآمان وإنتى تتعاملى مع المجتمع الرياضى اى كان مريخى أو غيره ؟
- هل تحبين المريخ وكيف تترجمين حبك للمريخ وكيف يستفيد المريخ من وجودك بعالمه الأنيق ؟
- ماهو رأيك بالمنتديات المريخية ومدى إستفاة المريخ منها؟ 
- ما هو رأيك فيما يقوم به عصام الحاج حالياً على صفحات الإعلام ؟
- ماذا يعنى لك الزواج وهل يحجبك عن المريخ فى يوم من الايام ؟
- من من اللاعبين يعجبك بالمريخ وإذا ترك المريخ ماذا انت فاعلة ؟
- جمهور المريخ سلبى رايك شنو ولا يستطيع تغير شئ فى المريخ؟ 
- سلوكيات بعض من لاعبى المريخ ولغة الإنضباط من قبل السكرتير الحالى للمريخ وتجديد روح المريخ بدماء الشباب (إبراهيم - حسن سليمان)؟
- بصراحة شدية رايك فى شركة المساهمة العامة المزمع إنشاءها وإطلاق هذا المشروع الحلم ومحاربة الإستجلاب ؟
- أشياء لا تعجبك فى مجتمع الصفوة ؟
-  عضو المنبر ورئيسصة رابطة حفيدات سيدة فرح قبل فترة خاضت تجربة إنتخابية  كاصغر وأول أمراة تدخل هذا المجال على مستوى المريخ كنا نتمنى لها التوفيق  ولكن قدر الله وماشاء فعل ما هى الدروس المستفادة من هذه التجربة وتقنينها مجددا؟
- المريخ غنى بابناءه المؤهلين فى كل المجالات لماذا برأيك لماذا لايتم الإستفادة منهم بالطريقة التى تخدم المريخ ؟









ولى عودة 

*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*ياامام دى اخر فرصة ليك سامع 

عضو اعجبتنى صورته الشخصية الاخ مرتضى دياب 

والاخ محمد النادر معجبة جدا بنشاطه 

افتقد دكتورة سامرين 

كتيرون من يكتبون بثقة عالية 

معظم الاعضاء اكون فى شوق للاطلاع على كتاباتهم 

اتمنى ان التقى بالعضو بحارى لاسلوبه المرح وكذلك جميع الاعضاء الذين لم اتشرف بهم حتى الان 

جميع اعضاء المنبر يتمتعون بقدر عالى من الثقافة 

كل الاسماء جميلة حتى كولا ذاتو 

الاخ المكتوب فوق دا يعتبر اجابة السؤال حسب الترتيب

وبرافو عليك مريخابى كسلاوى 

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*مرحب باللوخت العزيزة 
نسعلك سعالين بس 
انتى عندك صاحبات مريخابيات ؟
ليه ما عندكم وجود يذكر فى المنبر؟
سعال خارج الشبكة :\
بتعرفى تعوسى الكسرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*وين الاسئلة حقتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*ياامام وبعدببببببببببن

بعد الاحلال والابدال الحاصل التقييم صعب بس فرقة ناقصة مدرب بغض النظر عن اللاعبين منو 

السيد جمال الوالى هو الانسب لهذه المرحلة بالتحديد

توتر اسم اطلقته الغالية انتصار الرايقة ويرجعنى لى ايام برامجنا تحديدا قبل يوم من اى برنامج لينا بكون انا فى قمة التوتر

ومعجبة جدا بكتابات مزمل ابو القاسم وبدر الدين الفاتح

يمكننى ان اترشح لمجلس المريخ بعد 10اعوام من الان ان شاء الله

اذا كنت مدير المنبر سأتبع سياسة الادارة الحالية وسيكون المنبر كماعليه الان جاذبا وانيقا 
فى اتجاهنا ولا الاتجاه المعاكس 
لا ارى حاليا شخص يمكنه خلافة السيد جمال الوالى فى رئاسة المريخ

والفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى شخصية مقبولة ومفقودة فى المجلس الحالى

*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*وعليكم السلام استاذ خالد عيساوى 

انا ايناس متزوجة منذ 11/11/2011

ضربة بداية موفقة 
*

----------


## mohammedaborami

*بالجد ياسيده لوكنتي مامريخابيه حتكوني شنو
ماذا يكون شعورك والمريخ يفوز بكاس افريقيا للانديه الموسم القادم 
ماذا تفعلين والمريخ في مطار الخرطوم وبحوزته الاميره الافريقيه وفي نفس اليوم عندكم مناسبه هامه في البيت تتطلب وجودك 
ماذا تتمني في المريخ (ابوتركه وللا نايف هزازي   وللا احمد مطر)
اى مدرب يناسب التشكيله الجديده للتيم (الكوكي -كروجر -جبره )
هل خطر ببالك ان يكون (النقر -الديبه )مدربا للمريخ


*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*اهلا وسهلا البركان الهادئ
المريخ عالم جميل 

اشعر بالراحة فى تعاملى مع مجتمع المريخ ومتحفظة جدا فى التعامل مع المجتمعات الرياضية الاخرى 

حبى للزعيم يدفعنى للعمل فى كل ماهو متاح لى من القطاعات دون النظر الى من هم معى بداخل القطاع المعين

المنتديات الحمراء اصبحت تشكل نصف الرائ العام المريخى واسهمت فى العديد من مستلزمات النادى 

وبمزيد من الالتفاف ستصبح الرافد الاول للرائ والتنظيم داخل الكيان 

السيد عصام الحاج هو الامين العام السابق لنادينا فعلينا ان نقول له شكرا 

ولكن مايتناوله الاعلام الان لايشبه قيادى مريخى فعليه ان لايجارى الصحفيين فمهنتهم الحديث عكسه تماما 

الزواج يمثل مرحلة بذاتها تؤثر على كل تفاصيل حياتك 

وفيصل العجب افتقده بشدة واتمنى من الله ان يصبرنى على اجباره على الاعتزال

الجمهور عليه ان يتبنى موارد 1اتية للنادى اولا ثم ياتى لكى يغير كل ماهو غير جميل

نتمنى افعلا لاتصريحات من سعادة الفريق ومن بعد يمكننا ان نحكم والتجديد تجربة نتمنى لها النجاح فى كوكب المريخ

تجربة دكتورة سامرين كانت جميلة وشجاعة وارثت فكرا مريخيا جديد ا عن المراة فى كافة المجتمعات الرياضية ولكن اذا لم نحارب مايسمى بالعضوية المستجلبة فلن نرى ابناء المريخ المؤهلين فكريا قريب من مصدر القرار
*

----------


## mohammedaborami

*‏






الكلام ده صاح يااستاذه
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السلام عليكم الاخت حفيدة سيده فرح ارحب بكي في ضيف الاسبوع واتمنى ان اكون عضو خفيف الظل عليك وعندي اسألا بسيطه وساهله ويلا نخش نشوفا :

اولا: ماهو رايك في عودة الحضري هل انتي (ضد _ ام مع ) عودة الحضري ولماذا ؟؟

ثانيآ : ماهو شعورك كــ مريخابيه وهيثم مصطفى يسجل في المريخ  ؟؟

ثالثآ : ماهو رايك في تسجيلات نص السنه هل كانت ناجحه ام لا؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟ 

حلي الاسئله دي واكان حيين بنتلاقى 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حفيدة سيده فرح
					

 

والاخ محمد النادر معجبة جدا بنشاطه 





امام اباتي  لاداعي للتصفيق 

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن تنســــاه؟!؟ 


شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام منـــه؟!؟ 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

1-اسمك المستعار ؟


2-سبب اختيارك لهذاالاسم ؟


3-الهوايات ؟


4-افضل شهـر بالسنه والسبب ؟ 


5-حلمك في الحياة؟


6-أجمل سنوات مرت عليك؟


7-البرامج المفضلة؟


8-شخصيتك ( عصبيه ، رومانسي ، ....... )؟


9-اجمل بلد زرتها ؟


10-ماهو لونك المفضل ؟


11-من هو مثلك الاعلى ؟ 


12-ماهي حكمتك بالحياة ؟


13-ماالذي يحزنك ؟


14-ماالذي يغيظك ؟


15-ماالذي يفرحك ؟


16-افضل شخصيه في رأيك ؟


17-فنانك ومطربك المفضله؟


18-لو خيروك تكون مشرفه أي قسم تختارين ؟









اسئلة مكررة
*

----------


## خالد ابو عمر الاحمر

*رايك في تخصيص مدرج بالمساطب الشعبيه لحرائر المريخ 
ودورهن في التشجيع الابداعي المنظم ؟

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*دي حاجات خفيفة لزوم المساء وكــــــــــــدة :

1. ماذا ستكتبي لنا لتعبري عن حياتك التي عشتيها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
2. اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟
3. من ستختاري ليمسح دموعك ؟
4. هل تعتقدي ان حظك سيئ؟
5.هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟
6.هل انت راضية عن نفسك ؟
7.هل تؤيدي الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟
8. هل تكرهي شخص بشده في حياتك ؟
9. هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذي عنه انطباع ؟
10. ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجبي به ؟
11 . حمـامة زاجـــل حاملـــة رســالة لـك,,,من من تتمنـى ان تكــون؟!؟

*

----------


## الدلميت

*حفيدتنا إيناس
انت متهمة بالكسل وهذا تؤكده دائما
دكتورة سامرين كلما جاء السؤال عنك
ما ردك علي هذا ؟
واين دكتورة سامرين في هذه الايام ؟
                        	*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*هلا وغلا ابن ادريس 
اعرف عدد مقدر من حرائر المريخ ولكن الظروف الدراسية والعملية حالت دون تواجدهن معنا
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انت تسأل وايناس تجيب
ضع سؤالك هنا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*نرحب بالاخت ايناس 

امام كدا تاني مافي زول حيقبل يجي الكرسي دا 

معقوله 200 سؤال ؟؟؟
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

انت تسأل وايناس تجيب
ضع سؤالك هنا



وين اجابة سؤالي لي ساعة منتظر
تكون ايناس دي بالجد كسلانة 
كما قالت دكتورة سامرين !!
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

وين اجابة سؤالي لي ساعة منتظر
تكون ايناس دي بالجد كسلانة 
كما قالت دكتورة سامرين !!




بتجي بس انت كب ائلتك وخلوها قااااااااااااعدة الكرسي لمدة اسبوع 
يعني تلف كداااااااااااااااااااااا وتجي تلقي الاسئلة قلابات قلابات
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ماذا يعني لك منبر مريخاب اون لاين ؟؟  
 إقتراحات لتطوير منبر مريخاب اون لاين ؟؟
 دخول المبارايات الرسمية للاناث ( مع ام ضد ) و لماذا ؟؟
لاعبك المفضل في المريخ ؟؟
وهل تعتقدي ان كابتن الكوكي سيحقق للمريخ مايتمناه الجماهير الحمراء ؟؟

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*حقيقة الاسئلة ممتعة بس براحة علي الاستاذة 

الاخت ايناس مارايك في منظر الشارع العام اعني تشبه الرجال بالنساء والعكس 

براءة الاطفال 
العادات الدخلية علي المجتمع السوداني 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اين ايناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس 

هربتي ولا شنو هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*مرحب بالاخت (ايناس..)...ووالف شكر للغالي امام للفكره الرائعه.....واتمني تثبيت البوست لفتره الاسبوع............من خلال متابعاتك للاعضاء هنا ....من تري انه متمكن في الكتابه ولكنه بخيل احياناً......؟؟؟وكيف كان دخولك لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين....؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حفيدة سيده فرح
					

وعليكم السلام استاذ خالد عيساوى 

انا ايناس متزوجة منذ 11/11/2011

ضربة بداية موفقة 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله ايه التاريخ الحلو دة
انا متزوج 29/8/2012 .. برلومك وكدة
السؤال التقليدي م بقيتو 5
م علينا
اممم ... هل انتي معي في عدم استمرار الحضري ولو المرمي ما يكون فيهو حارس
والله حيرني ذاتو الاخو دة
بعدين الوالي دة لازم يكون رئيس في رايك ( الفكرة ايجابية ولا سلبية )
اذا كنتي اول رئيسة للمريخ اول قرار حتتخذيهو ( م يكون تعييني النائب  )
في عضو مكجناهو وعاوزاهو يتخارج من المنبر هههههه اكيد .... ( في زول جاب العذابي ابا.. )
كفاية عليك كدة .. نفسي قام ذاتو

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الاخت سيدة فرح كما يحلو لك
الميلاد 
الطفولة
المراحل الدراسية
المؤهلات العلمية
الخبرات العملية
ومت ادركت حبك للزعيم
والان تعملين ام عاطلة عن العمل
من هو مثلك الاعلى
في التعليم
التربية
العمل
الحياة
ولي عودة
*

----------


## ود محمد على

*ماهو السؤال الذى كنتى تتوقعى ان يطرح عليكى ولم يسالك له احد
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*كدا دكتورة سامرين صدقت تب
يا ربي لسه حفيدتنا ايناس نايمة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*امام اباتي شوف لينا الكسلانه دي مشت وين ؟؟
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*اتقدم باعتزارى لكم نسبة لمرورى بظرف اسرى طارئ جدا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مافي مشكلة ياحفيده

ونتمني ان تكوني بخير انتي والاسره

في انتظارك للاجوبه تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*السلام عليكم استاذ محمد لو لم اكن مريخابية ساشجع برشلونة فقط وشعور لايوصف والمريخ بطل افريقيا :وساكون فى المطار طبعا 
تمنيت نايف هزازى فى الزعيم
وكروجر رجل المرحلة ولم يخطر ببالى النقر او الديبة
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammedaborami
					

‏






الكلام ده صاح يااستاذه



احتمال نساء اخريات   لكن السودانيات طيبات ومسالمات شديد

*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*حبابك محمد النادر 

الحضرى خبرة كروية نحتاجها بشدة 

واناكنت ضد تسجيل هيثم للمريخ 

وتسجيلات الصيف غامضة واتمنى لها النجاح
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حفيدة سيده فرح
					

احتمال نساء اخريات   لكن السودانيات طيبات ومسالمات شديد





بالله .......؟
                        	*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*مرحب استاذ عبد الغنى 

المواقف كثيرة ولكن لن انسى وفاة ايداهور وهو فى طريقه للمرمى 

ولااحب  الانتقام ابدا
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*قولي كلمــــــــــة:

*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*مثلى الاعلى والدى العزيز 

حكمتى بالحياة 

الحياة سرها الكتمان

يحزننى الظلم 

يغيظنى الغرور 

يفرحنى العدل 

مصطفى سيد احمد فنانى المفضل 

طلبى الوحيد مااشوف سؤال من امام 
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد ابو عمر الاحمر
					

رايك في تخصيص مدرج بالمساطب الشعبيه لحرائر المريخ 
ودورهن في التشجيع الابداعي المنظم ؟




المساطب الشعبية صعبة جدا على النساء ولكن اتمنى تخصيص جزء من المقصورة الجانبية  وستظهر لهن بصمة واضحة فى تغير شكل التشجيع 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ايناس لا تعرف شيء عن الكسرة 


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ما هذا ؟؟


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ما إسم هذه الرقصة :


*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

حقيقة الاسئلة ممتعة بس براحة علي الاستاذة 

الاخت ايناس مارايك في منظر الشارع العام اعني تشبه الرجال بالنساء والعكس 

براءة الاطفال 
العادات الدخلية علي المجتمع السوداني 




اهلا استاذ عباس الشارع العام يحتاج لقليل من الضوابط 

وبراءة الاطفال تشعرنى بالراحة النفسية 

مجتمعنا بخير لكن به بعض الهنات التى تحتاج لوقفة منا جميعا

*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

حفيدتنا إيناس
انت متهمة بالكسل وهذا تؤكده دائما
دكتورة سامرين كلما جاء السؤال عنك
ما ردك علي هذا ؟
واين دكتورة سامرين في هذه الايام ؟




تحياتى استاذ الدلميت 

كيف الكلام دا؟؟انا اعترض على هذا الاتهام 

ودكتورة سامرين تعانى من الكسل الايام دى

*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*اكيد يااستاذ مرتضى مع امام الهروب افضل طريقة

مع تحياتى لك
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*اهلا وسهلا الاخ ذو النون 

الباشمهندس ايهاب بخيل جدا فى الكتابة 

ودخلت المنبر عن طر يق الاخت سامرين والاخ مرهف والاخ كسلاوى 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

الاخت سيدة فرح كما يحلو لك
الميلاد 
الطفولة
المراحل الدراسية
المؤهلات العلمية
الخبرات العملية
ومت ادركت حبك للزعيم
والان تعملين ام عاطلة عن العمل
من هو مثلك الاعلى
في التعليم
التربية
العمل
الحياة
ولي عودة




الميلاد1965
الروضة روضة الحاج
المؤهلات نقناقة
اعمل في خ 11
الحياة مرة بدون مريخ
ولو ما كان في المريخ كنت بشجع المريخ
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*الاخ عيساوى علينا ان نلزم الحضرى بااللائحة ونلتزم نحن بالمكتوب فى عقد الحضرى 

وحتى تتوفر موارد ثابتة لابد من وجود الوالى ولو لعشر اعوام اخرى 

واذا كنت رئيس المريخ ساستعين بطاقم اجنبى فى الادارة التنفيذية 

وكل الاعضاء اخوانى 
*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

الاخت سيدة فرح كما يحلو لك
الميلاد 
الطفولة
المراحل الدراسية
المؤهلات العلمية
الخبرات العملية
ومت ادركت حبك للزعيم
والان تعملين ام عاطلة عن العمل
من هو مثلك الاعلى
في التعليم
التربية
العمل
الحياة
ولي عودة



اهلا بيك استاذ حسن 

من مواليد 1988مدينة كنانة 

طفولتى كانت طبيعية 

المراحل دى بالذات تعبت فيها شديد كحال كل ابناء العاملين فى اى جهة حكومية 

بداتها بروضة سكر كنانة 

مدرسة الدويم الابتدائية 

عسلاية الابتدائية 

ثانوية الاندلس الخاصة كوستى لمدة شهر 

ثم مدرسة المجلس الافريقى الخرطوم 

جامعة امدرمان الاسلامية كلية العلوم والتقانة 

واخيرا جامعة السودان هندسة الاشعة والمعدات الطبية 

منذ ان بداءت اميز ماحولى كان والدى يحدثنى عن المريخ والطريف جدا انى كنت لااعلم ان هنالك هلال او موردة مريخ فقط ومنذ ذلك الوقت كان المريخ بداخلى

ومثلى الاعلى فى كل تفاصيل حياتى بكل جوانبها والدى العزيز

*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حفيدة سيده فرح
					


تحياتى استاذ الدلميت 

كيف الكلام دا؟؟انا اعترض على هذا الاتهام 

ودكتورة سامرين تعانى من الكسل الايام دى





هجمة مرتدة
                        	*

----------

